# maybe ich????



## squeekee35 (Feb 9, 2010)

about a month ago i bought two black mollies to go in my 10 gallon tank with my 5 neon tetras. well monday i noticed some white splotching on the mollies so i thought ich and have been treating for that. but the neon tetras don''t seem like they have it or anything. all fish are fine and eating normally too. on closer inspection today it looks like maybe it is just some white patches comeing throught the black skin. could these possibly be dalmation mollies? do dalmation mollies come out black then turn spotted? it just doesn't really look like ich....i can't get any good pics as there is algae on the front of the tank right now and i am afraid to use my scraper as i don't want to spread ich to my goldfish.....

--Angel


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

ich is fine white spots. Splothches by definition indication larger white patches. Google _dalmation molly pictures_ There are some really good photos that come up showing the variation that dalmation mollies come in.
If the neons don't have any white spots it is probably not ich as they are fussy little fish..


----------



## squeekee35 (Feb 9, 2010)

well i medicated for a week and they didn't look any worse or any better and they are all still alive so i am pretty sure it wasn't ich. i changed the filter and did a water change and stuff and it's been a few days and things are looking good anyway.

--Angel


----------

